# The Secrets Trevian IV Holds



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Blood Angel Zeros let his heavy armoured foot fall onto the alien soil of Trevian IV, disembarking from the thunderhawk. His blood red Mark IV armour gleamed faintly from the orange light the sun of the Trevian System bathed him in. Upon his right shoulder guard was his oath of moment and on his left was the chapter insignia, a single tear. In his right gauntlet her gripped his plasma pistol and where his left gauntlet should be there was a single lightning claw instead, which was rather unusual for any space marine as the lightning claws worked better in pairs. Zeros, however, had spent endless hours in the training cages honing his skill with the single weapon into a deadly art, able to weave a path of death all around him.

Zeros had served the Emperor loyally for over three centuries, but it was the love for his fallen primarch, Sanguinius, that kept him fighting decade after decade, cutting down any enemy that was foolish enough to cross his path. Behind him gathered the half a dozen veteran blood angels, each armed with a powersword and bolter. These veterans had conquered their control of the Black Rage and Red Thirst that gripped every blood angel, but even there were times where their will was pressed too far, and Zeros was no exception either.

It was unusual for a scouting party to consist of such veteran marines, but Zeros was never one to back down from an opportunity to be the first onto an alien world. He let his visor scan the immediate area, looking for heat signatures and warp fluctuations. What brought the Blood Angels to this world of Trevian IV? It was reported that an ancient artifact of great power inhabited the world. It had to be secured for the use of the Blood Angels before any other Legion, alien horde or even their dark bretren, the chaos marines, could take it from beneath them. It was also said that the artifact acted as a homing beacon for the ravenous Tyranids, drawing them closer to the densely vegetated world. Initial orbital scans had revealed no Tyranid ships within the Trevian system, but that did not mean they wouldn't arrive without notice. The terrain of Trevian IV consisted of an entire world carpeted with all sorts of alien vegetation, some of the plants capable of swallowing a mortal man whole, others spitting caustic acid at those that passed by. Then there was the native wildlife that was none too friendly either. Zeros would be damned if a plant or meager beast would fell him.

Pressing foward with his company he sent a message over the closed-looped vox link, "Tread lightly and keep your guard up brothers..."

(All factions of warhammer 40k are welcome to play. All are welcome to join or leave as they wish. Just be sure to enter or exit the roleplay smoothly so that the storyline still makes sense. Any questions, shoo me a PM.)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ceratis looked through his scope, the crosshairs on his sniper rifle aimed at the Blood Angel's eye lens. He could make the shot very easily, but the space marine's companions would not hesitate to cut him down, so the eldar ranger got up to his feet and gracefully ran from his vantage point high on a wooded hill. The others must be warned. 

As he ran though, he quickly realized his brethren were aware of the intruders, for even from this distance, the space marines' scent could be picked up. Already, rangers had broken camp and were looking to Ceratis for news.

"Come brothers and sisters, a small squad of space marines, Blood Angels they are called I believe. There is seven of them, let us observe their progress before we confront them." He explained, motioning for the rangers to move out, which they did, to their several different vantage points.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy C'assa mokai watched from a distance, humans! he thought with disgust although he himself was a human he believed that his loyalty to chaos had enlightened him. He would have to warn the rest of his warband.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

damn! thought Thy. First those Eldar and know these space marines. We'd best grab the chimeras and head for the temple


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Word Bearer Dark Apostle Sahaal stepped out of the warp rift and into the clearing where a dozen cultists were worshipping an altar of chaos. His red and gold armor was wet with blood, the Word Bearer standard above his head was fashioned out of flesh, and his helmet glowed with the aura of his psychic power. The sounds of the chanting did not stop as he exited the rift, but one man, obviously the leader, ran to him, and began to speak in a nasally voice.

"Oh great chaos lord, we ar-"
"Why have you called for me worm? I have more important things to be doing than making house calls to your cult."
The man, obviously surprised by Sahaal's attitude, began to stutter.
"S-space Marines have come to o-our w-w-world, searching for a great power t-that we have learnt of. I-I-It would be a tragedy for such a thing to fall to the servants of the corpse emporer."
"Take me to them. We will slaughter them, and take our prize. Come my brothers."

As the cult leader began to lead the way out of the clearing, six Word Bearers exited the rift and stood behind their leader. Among them were two Khorne Berserkers, a Terminator armed with an assault cannon and power fist, and three other Chaos Marines armed with bolters and chainswords. The horrifying warriors that followed the cult leader, were in turn followed by the still chanting cultists. Behind them, the Rift remained open, awaiting their return.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"Captain, we have reports of a warp rift east of our location.", one of Zeros' guards chatted across the vox link. A smile would creep slyly across his lips at the sound of confronting his fallen brethren. "Then that is where we will be headed...", was all the captain said, marching off into the thick vegetation. His lightning claw slicing through the plant life as he walked, he was unaware of the eldar that had caught sight of him and his men, his thoughts focused on the traitors of the warp. He knew the eldar well, it would be very unlikely that he would receive a frontal confrontation with them, knowing they preferred to lurk in the shadows until the precise moment to strike was upon them. Cowardice, he thought, pure and simple. His legion was known for its assault capabilities, preferring to meet the enemy head on. "Tullar, move forward and clear a path.", he commanded the unit's flamesman, seeing the marine quickly get to work, bathing the area ahead with the holy flames of the Emperor.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(ooc: CC, how did you know I was there? I never made any actions to reveal myself.)


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy cursed under his breath, over half of his warband had gone off following those word bearers, he looked at the ten remaining men and cracked a grin. Those fools had left the vehicles immediatly he leaped to the pilot seat of a defiler with inhuman grace he worshipped slanesh who gladly handed out gifts. leaving the troop transports behind his defiler cut a path towards the ruins, closly followed by hellhounds and a traitor lemun russ. He had planned to keep the ruins to himself but desperate times called for desperate measures

(ooc now taking ambushes from all contenders)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

(OOC:I dont think Defilers dont have pilots. Arent they just demons, plain and simple?)

The sounds of a flamer near the chaos warband riled the already anxious and bloodthirsty berserkers into action. Activating their chain-axes, they ran ftoward it, west of Sahaal and the other Word Bearers. They were followed by the cultists, who had drawn crude swords and laspistols. The Cult Leader, however, turned the other way and ran in fear, straight into a large carnivorous plant. Sahaal charged after his berserker comrades, who had been fighting alongside since the Horus Heresy and in every Black Crusade since, with his bolt pistol and Crozius drawn. The terminator and other chaos marines followed suit. Up ahead, the vox-amplified cries of "BLOOD FOR TH BLOOD GOD!!!" from the berserkers could be heard for miles.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros would hear the sounds of rumbling engines, the falling of trees and the defoliation of the native vegetation not too far off in the distance. His visor would enhance his superhuman vision even further, allowing him to lock onto the heat signatures of the vehicles. He motioned his squad to move closer, staying hidden by the sounds of the engines and sticking towards the rear of the ranks of vehicles. He saw at least three, a defiler at the front swathing a path and a hellhound and leman russ. "Men concentrate fire on the fuel tanks topside, gesturing towards the fuel tanks that supplied the hellhound with the fuel for its inferno cannon. He would hope that it would create a smouldering wreck, impeding the path of the leman russ and allowing them to move into close combat, out of the range of its battle cannon. Moving within firing distance he took aim with his plasma pistol as the others took sight with their bolters. "Men ready! Fire!", he yelled over the vox link. The miniture sun spat out of his pistol, finding its home in the right fuel tank atop the hellhound, bolter rounds puncturing both the right and left fuel tanks, detonating them both, hellish fire swallowing the hellhound and bringing it to a grinding halt.

Once he saw the the hellhound had been neutralized he issued the next order as they charged from their hiding, " Wagner, Viratis melta-bombs on the tracks and sponson bolter of the leman.", rushing towards the leman with a speed unknown to mortals, their astartes stature allowing them to swallow much more land with each stride.

The battle cry of the Khorne Berserkers, though sounding still a ways off, managed to reach the blood angels company as they sought to eliminate the immediate threat. That cold smirk would play across Zeros' lips once more as soon he would get the chance to show his fallen brethren the error of their ways and bring the light of the Emperor and Sanguinius to their damned souls.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

As Sahaal and his men followed after the berserkers, they went past exhausted cultists, several of which had begun throwing up. The berserkers were going faster and faster, as the sounds of battle intesified.
"The idiot servants of the corpse emporer have found something to shoot at." stated Kahle, the terminator."Some of ours?"
"Possibly." replied Sahaal.
At the rate the Chaos Marines were going, the berserkers would arrive in minutes, and the rest would follow shortly after.

Back at the warp rift, more cultists had arrived, and were performing ritualistic chants and sacrificies. The screams of the victims drew from the rift daemons, small twisted, and in-describable things. The rift slowly began to grow as more and more daemons came to Trevian IV through it.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Veldt looked from his scope and to the rest of his command squad "Space Marines!" he said, surprised "when I said we'd need reinforcements, I didn't expect marines." A young trooper, guardsmen Heller, jumped up and beaconed at the Space Marines "Hey! We're over here! We're over-" half the trooper's face exploded, and he fell to the ground. "Damn it!" said Veldt, not bearing to look at the dead soldier "lets move out. Hopefully Heller's screaming hasn't revealed our position." 

Suddenly, cultist burst out of the bank, probably from a warp gate, and descended towards the marine. "Damn it!" he said "Standard ambush pattern, fire at the bi-" at that moment a traitor leman russ rolled over the guardsmen and fired it's main battle cannon at the troops.

Veldt tried to move his legs. All there. No serious injuries. He had been blown about 100 meters away from where the tank was. All his squad, as far as he knew, were dead. He looked up. A Space Marine command stood 8ft tall over Veldt's figure. "Captain Veldt, 181st Harakoni Warhawks," he said, slowly getting up.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"Blood Angels, form up around me!", he would transmit over the vox link. A few moments later the detonation of the two melta-bombs could be heard, turning the right side of the traitorous leman russ into molten slag. Soon the rest of the blood-red Astartes warriors were around their captain. Looking to the Imperial Guard captain through his visor, "Captain Zeros of the Blood Angels 4th company. Get any men you have left ready for assault. There's at least one defiler up ahead and I'm sure there's more than just cultists coming our way. I fear our dark brethren have a camp set up a little ways off." 

He would hear the berserkers charging through the vegetation, turning his attention away from the captain and towards the enemy. "Blood Angels! For the Emperor! For Sanguinius!", his lightning claw raised high, the air around it surging with lethal energy, dropping it as his fellow marines charged towards the beserkers, having exchanged their bolters for their power swords and pistols. Bolts firing towards the berserkers as they approached, Zeros firing two shots from his plasma pistol, the hot miniature suns scorching their way towards the enemy.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

As the berserkers leapt from the foliage, several of the bolts struck them with no apparent effect. One of plasma blasts struck a berserker in the upper chest, sending him flying back into the vegatation. The remaining berserker fell onto a space marine, and attempted to decapitate him with a chain-axe. Sahaal and the rest of the Word Bearers charged through a moment after, guns ablazing and chainswords whirring. The terminator's assault cannon tore up dirt and ceramite armor as it sweeped fire over the enemy.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros charged into the berserkers, the lightning arcing around his claw, drawing a streak of blue through the air as his whole body spun on key, the claw sweeping through the mid-section of one of the berserkers, cleaving him in two and with a fluid movement, bringing the claw up over his head and bringing it down, thrusting it into the head of another blood-thirsty traitor, the daggers of his lightning claw thrusting out the back of the berserker's head, the claw smoking as the corrupt blood sizzled on its blades.

Zeros would turn quickly, parrying the sword of one of the berserkers before ramming his plasma pistol into the mouth of the abomination, firing off a shot as the searing heat ate through its flesh, letting the body drop in front of him. He would see one of his fellow marines take a direct hit to the head from the terminator's assault cannon, the marine falling to his knees as the crimson liquid ran from the gaping wound. Zeros felt a couple bolter rounds ricochet off his armour, one tearing his oath of moment from his shoulder guard, another round grazing his side.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dark Rider speed onwards. The magnificently decorated astartes bike churned up mud and stones and dust and bones as he rode across the desert. 

He remembered a day he had a name, a day before he had discovered his true calling. The back of his bike was adorned with a traitor skeleton on a pole, morbid wraps embracing the dull bones.

The dead heretic held a sword aloft, in what could be seen as a mocking or celebration of the riders own blade. It held a shield, but it was too late for this lost soul, neither the Emperor or earth armour protected him from corruption or the sweet justice delivered soon after.

Wings sprouted from its back, perhaps it could never become a Angel but it could made one stronger one of the angelic kin.

The title of the cloaked rider, his own cloak lighter but barely more cheery, was the 'Angel of Death'. While all astartes as a whole could be called Angels of Death few embraced this more truly than him.

For he was Master of a Ravenwing branch. The Terramarines branch to be exact. He was here to complete unfinished business, and would not fail.

A blackened tree approached, crudely intimidating the skeleton. A plasma pistol was raised, and it existed no more.

One of such influence should never be alone, and he was no exception. An entire ravenwing attack squadron accompanied him. A assault cannon landspeeder roved overhead, one biker carried a standard, another a plasmagun, a sergeant with a power fist, one with a flamer, an apothenary and another to fill up the full six. A attack bike with multimelta trailed them.

Such a formation would normally be formidable, but these were elite warriors so it was even more so.

The Angel reached for his vox.

"Is the Blood Angel commander there? This is master of the Terramarine ravenwing. We need to make up for past mistakes so tell us where we need to be."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

He heard a voice he didn't recognize as one of his own marines buzz across the vox. "This is Captain Zeros of the Blood Angels 4th Company. We're tied up with the beserkers at the moment, I would suggest you flank around and take out their supporting fire.", stopping as he parried two more swordstrikes from the berserkers, "They're Word Bearers and they've got at least one terminator with an assault cannon." Zeros didn't have much cover but at least in the thick of the battle of close combat, he could hope that some of the Word Bearers' shots would miss or hit their own men. Granted, even if these crazed men were hit, they were too bloodthirsty to notice it.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

(ooc My charecter is riding in a defiler that does not have daemonic posesion but a demon soul that acts like a land raiders machine spirit.)

Thy cursed Blood Angels! He had to reach his second in command from the temple. His second in command was a seeker of Slannesh with a mighty host at her command they and any cultists that had drivin on in their chimeras to the top secret coordinates would prove to be an ample defense force he may be tainted but he was a brilliant commander. Allowing the deamon soul to home in on the temple he popped out of the top hatch and aimed his sunrifle, an ancient trophy from his first battle at the nearby heavy troops. He grinned and pulled the trigger.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A huge streak of energy zipped past Veldt, narrowly missing him. He tried his intercom for any surviving Guardsmen squads, but no reply. He looked for the source of the energy blast. A figure was perched atop a heretical war machine, a defiler. Veldt aimed his lasgun, set it to full strength, and fire shots at him/it. 

At that moment, the berserkers hit. Veldt dodged swing after swing of the vile, khornate warriors, and fired twice at the approaching group. To his surprise, one blood frenzied marine fell. But this victory was short lived. At that very moment, a chain axe cut into his arm, bursting blood but not severely wounding it. Strangely, it didn't hurt as such, and now he felt more inclined to fight. He drew his Power sword, and cut a heretic in two, grazed another, and shot another 6 times with a laspistol in the face. Veldt gave a triumphant laugh, that sounded almost heretical.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

As the sunrilfe bursts struck the terminator, it swung its assault cannon toward their source to return fire. With the deadly hail of bullets at their backs no longer threatening them, the Word Bearers rushed their loyalist brothers. Sahaal himself picked out the blood angel commander, and rushed him with his crozius, swinging it at the Marines head.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy fired again this time streaking through the woods the blasts found several targets he then turned on the terminator which fired on him the sunrifles beams hit various weak points and severely wounding him- Thy would never kill a brother of chaos but an assault cannon salvo was unacceptable.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The rest of the battle seemed to fad out around him as he concentrated on the tainted Word Bearer that charged him, seeing the crozius aimed at himself, bringing up his lighting claw to meet it, the clash of the weapons meeting, the air snapping about with energy. With a forceful push with the aid of his armour he pressed the corrupt chaplain away, making a bit of space between the two, even if it was only a foot or two. It would be all Zeros needed to weave his dance of death. He could feel his anger rising at the sight of his traitorous brother, the thought of his heavenly primarch falling at the hands of Horus, the ultimate traitor. It was this anger that fueled Zeros as he swung the mighty claw at his enemy it full arcs, each strike looking to find the flesh of the tainted marine. The snap of the energy from his weapon would lash out as it would meet the crozius. His pistol had been holstered, his right gauntlet free of the weapon. It was almost a dishonor for a Blood Angel to take the life of an enemy using such a weapon in close combat, especially against such a high ranked one.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Rangers, fire! Take advantage of the confusion, shoot and hide, shoot and hide. High rankings first. Pick your kills!" Ceratis ordered the rangers still hidden in the woods. Below them was a giant melee between more than three different forces. Two of which Ceratis recognized were actually Chaos worshippers. Their taint must be ended, he knew. 
"Change targets, Chaos first, Chaos goes down first."


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy dropped back down into the pilot seat there were to many enemies. He kicked the forward and swiveled the turret the temple was close he could feel the esccence of the artifact firing the battle cannon into the meelee he laughed as bodies flew about the air.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros heard the voice of one of Viratis come across his vox link, "Captain, Eldar are firing from the forest southwest of our location, though, their fire seems to be concentrated on the chaos forces for now."

"It won't be for long.", Zeros replied, cursing under his breath. He had just come down here with a few of his select men and the grounds had blown into a full scale battle. "Patch me through to The Red Tear." 

He waited to hear the voice of the crew captain of The Red Tear, the Blood Angels cruiser that was orbiting the planet as they spoke. He stayed focused upon the Word Bearer in front of him as he received word, "Yes Captain Zeros.", came the voice. 

"I need you to make preparations for a drop pod assault." Zeros replied.

"Yes sir, who shall I have ready."

"Have 12th company, Pluvius and his Death Company, and Sarpedon and his squad geared for immediate deployment. Keep Veteran Andrus at standby."

"Sir, Veteran Andrus? Do you really think we need him?", a somewhat quivering voice came from the crew captain. 

"You dare question my orders?", Zeros replied, anger rising in his voice, partly from the anger his enemy was invoking in him and partly because he was being debated in the middle of a battle.

"N-No Sir. As you wish.", came the reply.

Zeros was thinking over what could possibly happen on this forsaken world. What horrors from the warp were going to be summoned here? Well, Zeros wasn't going to take a chance, 12th company would provide extra firepower and support while the good chaplain and his death company can keep up the assault. If there were any more Khorne berserkers, the dreaded death company would make their blood frenzy attacks seem like a pillow fight by comparison. Sarpedon would provide additional support with his squad, each equipped with a sacred suit of terminator armor and their thunder hammers would make quick work of those that stepped into their paths. Zeros meant to keep pressing the assault forward, this battle here could all be a setup for something greater the chaos forces were planning. 

Zeros just prayed to the dear Emperor that he didn't have to use Veteran Andrus. The only thing worse than a marine that had succumb to the Black Rage was one that was entombed within the sarcophagus of a dreadnought body. To unleash him would be to unleash death itself.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(ooc: lol at the pillow fight comparison)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Sahaal took a quick account of his situation. Both berserkers had been killed, two other Word Bearers had also fallen, and the terminator was badly damaged. They had taken a toll on the Blood angels though, but with the Eldar thrown into the mix, he had no chance for victory, and dying would assure that the artifact would never be used in the 13th Black Crusade. As he gave the order to fall back, Sahaal launched a psychic blast that sent the Blood Angels commander sprawling.

"Enough games, we will finish this later, space marine. I'll be back, and after I take your skull, this world will BURN!!!"

The Dark Apostle and his brethren fell back to the edge of the foliage. As a last act of battle, Sahaal took the head off a flamer-wielding Blood Angel with his bolt pistol, before turning and running with the surviving Word Bearers to the warp rift. At this same time, the cultists that had fallen behind their masters, burst through the vegatation and into the battle.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros had been knocked to the ground by the psychic blast, his claw digging into the dirt and bringing him to a stop, getting to his feet as he saw the traitor fleeing, "Coward!!!! Come back here and face me!", he roared out firing shot after shot of hot plasma after the fleeing Word Bearers, almost to the point where is pistol would overheat. He charged towards the rift, having seared the leg off of one of the fleeing Word Bearers, causing him to fall to the ground.

Zeros kept pressing forward, knowing that he couldn't catch the retreating enemy in time . Stabbing his claw through the felled traitor's head, pinning it down into the dirt as a river of corrupt blood seeped from the fatal blow. With the casualties he had taken, there were only 4 Blood Angels and himself, but still that would be enough to mop up the cultists that finally reached the battle.

"Master Ravenwing, plans have changed. The Word Bearers have fled but there are still cultists left. Flank them and regroup with us on the southwestern forest edge. There are Eldar that need to be taken care of." 

Changing the spent fuel rod of his pistol he and the remaining Blood Angels headed for cover from the Eldar fire, as they moved to take up position his order went out, "Viratis Krak grenade to the cultists." A few moments later the front squad of cultists would be unearthed as the grenade exploded, sending a few flying and creating a crater in the dirt. Hoping the grenade would create some more confusion more than anything else, Zeros took cover behind a patch of thick, dense trees.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ceratis looked up from his scope, there weren't many more enemies to find, and no doubt the space marines or the cultists would try to find them, so he ordered the retreat.

"Fall back to the base, they will no doubt raze the woods to catch us, and we would die if we stay here." 

One by one, the Rangers fired their last shots and trotted back over the hill, gathering up their supplies from their makeshift camp and heading for the Eldar's mainbase.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

As the last of the cultists realized they had been abandoned by their masters, they pulled out frag grenades and primed them, and in one last act of violence, they ran toward the Blood Angels with live grenades in hand.

Back at the warp rift, Sahaal and the terminator had just arrived. The cultist had grown in number to two-dozen, and the daemons had already spread out into the surrounding jungle. The terminator began to speak.

"We will need reinforcements. The Blood Angels will surely bring their own, and now we must contend with the Eldar. Is this artifact truly worth this?"
"Of course it is. Anything that Space Marines are sent to retreive, and Eldar try to defend, must be powerful."

Sahaal looked into the growing warp rift, and uttered a few words. The rift began to convulse, and shift, growing faster than before. Figures began to become distinct, and then emerge from the pulsating wound in the fabric of space. More Word Bearers came to Trevian IV. Four terminators armed with heavy flamers stood before the Apostle.

"Clear the area. We will need more room for our base of operations here. Much more"

The terminators began to raze the surrounding foliage and vegatation.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"Damn the Eldar. I should have seen this coming", he muttered under his breath as the fire form the eldar slowed to a complete stop. He had known better. The Eldar strike and retreat, strike and retreat, never to stay the course of any individual battle long.

"Sir, the cultists.", he heard over his vox link, looking towards the cultists and seeing the grenades they were carrying towards them. He'd be damned if he lost the few remaining marines he had with him. "Open fire! Stop them at all costs!" he yelled. Bolter rounds shot out, one shot one kill. One of the cultists with a grenade was killed, the grenade detonating before reaching the angels, taking the other cultists with him.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ceratis, back at the eldars' forward base, watched the cultists as they ran forth with their grenades, "Leave it to a human to kill everyone around him by accident," he chuckled.

The base was a genius idea of a bonesinger. She had sung forth from wraithbone, a very large structure shaped exactly like the hills around it. Soil had been spread out over the wraithbone hill and grass and trees planted. It looked exactly like a hill. The base then extended dozens of feet underground where the warrior's slept and ate. Up above, were hundreds of ports for the rangers to shoot from, and trapdoors from which the Howling Banshees could spring forth. 

A hand gently tapped Ceratis's shoulder, he turned around to face the eldar. It was Arrow, called so because of her astounding speed, Ceratis's best friend. "Arrow," he smiled, putting his arms around the Howling Banshee, "It's great to see you, although the circumstances could have been better," Ceratis's smile fell and his expression was dark, "The artifact has been comprimised. There will be battle soon." 

"Good," she replied with a wry grin, "I can have more heads to mount on the wall when we get back to the Craftworld."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The journey was long, and the battle of the Blood Angels had ended before he reached the area.

Vox communications flooded his helmet. The Blood Angels routed their foes, but Eldar were involved. He heard a new voice. It felt unfamiliar, strange. Human. Non-astartes. He heard the cry for help.

He answered. "The guardsmen demand our blades, while our brothers demand our guns" he uttered, the command that sent the special weapons, attack bike and land speeder veering off in the direction of the fellow Angels .

He and the remaining bikers sped toward the viscous assault. A deep breath revealed the smell of death and fire, but also a taste of fear. The guard lived still, they were in time.

Even as they accelerated the blood-lust of the berserkers made them fail to hear the bikes or the proclamations of death.

"For Tempest! For Terra! By the Emperors will!" they cried in union at the moment they smashed into the foul instruments of chaos.

Clouds of dust shaped like ghosts of the dying and dead stung the bare face of the sergeant, but it would take more then that to stop him.

The first berserker to notice them thought he would be the one to stop them, but the determination of the faithful caused him to duck the scarred chainaxe, and smash the ancient armour, chipped and paint flaking, to be worth nothing as anything as anything but a marker of the graves of the dead.

The chainsword of the normal members glanced off the armour, only one biting and spitting out flesh, spreading the red guts of the traitor in a strange tribute to his search for blood.

For the One of Death himself a single kill was below him. He reared up the bike, crushing a heretic below it. He span the back wheels in reverse, stopping it dead and flailing up the legs like a crude puppet.

He stabbed his blade down, impaling both hearts in the single blade, for he had trained to kill astartes for years more then any other foe.

He span round, now blood not dust being thrown. One berserker was so mesmerised by the gore he stood completely still for a moment, before toppling over, plasma having burn away his face.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy had reached the citadel his second in command had already begun to summon the demonic army and mortals were all about preparing heavy bolters and lascannons for the oncoming assault


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Sahaal was no great military logistic master. He could lead a battle, and win a battle, but he left the construction of war camps and weaponry to lesser beings. Still, he had managed to organize the burnt area around the rift into an acceptable camp. The trees that hadn't been burnt had been made into a paliside wall, surrounding the area. Patrols had been established around the perimeter, and berserkers had been sent out to destroy and Imperial forces they could find. The Word Bearers had a good 80 marines already through the rift, as well as two-dozen terminators and obliterators, and had plans to start bringing heavy weaponry in like dreadnoughts, land raiders, and defilers if it became neccesary. A message had also been sent out, to a chaos fleet in a nearby system. Although the shadow in the warp had interfered slightly, word had been received that ships would be sent and arrive within 8 days.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros and his men took advantage of the lull in the battle to check equipment, reload and prepare for the next assault. Zeros would look to the sky as he saw the blazing fireballs heading towards his locations. Each of his legion's drop pods slamming into the earth, creating small craters, the blast doors opening as the explosives hinges set off. The first he would see emerging was the squads of 12th company. There were two 10 men groups armed with basic bolters and chainsaws. The other two squads of 12th company consisted of the heavy support, containing marines armed with lascannons, missle launchers and plasma cannons. The next drop pod opened and he saw Chaplain Pluvius step out, the 12 men squad of his death company, their Mark IV armor black as pitch stepping out behind him. They seemed strangely calm at the moment. Zeros would not be fooled though, he knew that beneath their surface raged an uncontrollable wave of death and blood lust. 

Zeros had just been watching Sarpedon and his squad depart from their drop pod when he saw a thunderhawk swooping down low, obviously for a drop.

"What's the meaning of this? I did not order any other support!", Zeros said over the vox link

"Sorry sir, he insisted he come along.", came the voice of the thunderhawk pilot. 

Moving closer to the landing sight he saw as the thunderhawk had disengaged from a Baal Class Predator and seeing the marking on the armor, he knew exactly who was in it. "Castor you bastard, who said you could come along". the captain said, a smile on his lips at the sight of an old friend. Hopping up to the top hatch of the vehicle as a stout marine came out of the hatch. 

"Well, I couldn't let you have all the fun now could I?", Castor replied, the two embracing one another as old friends would. "Plus, I hear you can use the extra firepower."

"Well, I won't turn down the support when it is offered.", Zeros had replied, but just then, something else had caught his eye. From this distance, they might seem like more drop pods. What other legion could be descending to this world? Then came the transmission from The Red Tear, "Captain, ships have translated from the warp."

"More troops of the Imperium?", asked the captain, hoping that the marines would squash their traitorous brethren and expel the eldar from this planet. 

"No sir. Tyranids...", the words of the crew captain lingered in Zeros' ears. Those were mycetic spores and the vanguard of the tyranids would be soon to follow.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Angel rode on.

He left the shocked guardsmen and shattered berserkers to their fate, whatever that may be, because he saw shapes on the horizon. 

They were unmistakable, drop pods and thunderhawks. Tools of the Angels of Death.

He spoke into his vox, greeted by the horse whisper of the unfortunate injured marine assigned to communications.

"The reinforcements." he uttered

"Two squads of Deathwing standing by, two squads of 3rd company and appropriate vehicles loaded into the thunderhawks. We encountered some Chaos sir, four squads of third, and two each from 10th devastator and 7th assault are storming escorts, should be back fairly soon. The master of the third sends his apologies that he couldn't lead the first wave of line troops sir."

"Good. Get _The Relentless Angel_ to position to bring down near Blood Angels. Terminators hold."

"Order received. Over and out."

He was a man of few words. The dead and those who had truly accepted their fate of dealing and meeting death were his normal accomplices, and neither had a thirst for words.

He reached the Blood Angels, and was pleased at the way his guns arranged themselves.

The Blood Angel forces had exploded to a substantial size, but the commander still looked worried.

He was talking to a Blood Angel, but this was a conversation that could be delayed. The one of Death stepped from his bike, and strode towards the commander.

He saw the Death Company. The Angels claim as being the one of Death was disputed here. He felt nameless around those who had no respect or understanding for his title. Here everyone was an Angels, and many embraced death.

"Excuse me, but I have just arrived, and wish to know how my current forces and future reinforcements should act." He said coldly to the two men likely in charge.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Death Company stood solemn at the arrival of the Ravenwing and Deathwing. It was true that the Death Company did not fear death. Though it was not through respect of death that they did not fear it. It was that they sought death with an insatiable bloodlust, shrugging off wounds and blows that would even fell a normal astartes warrior. Only in death could they find peace. Zeros saw the approach of the Master of the Terramarine ravenwings. Stepping down from the predator tank so he was level with the Dark Angel, making the sign of the aquila before speaking. "Grettings brother. Your warriors are a welcome sight. The eldar have retreated back into the woods to the southwest for now. We believe they've got a camp set up not too far from here. To the North as you know, the chaos forces have been gathering at a temple and undoubtedly their numbers have grown to match or exceed ours. Now, the reason for such forces gathering is that there is an ancient artifact buried beneath the surface of Trevian IV. Our intelligence can't say what powers it holds exactly, but if the chaos forces and eldar want it, then it must be of some importance."

Zeros paused for a moment as a transmission came through a private channel on his vox-link. Excusing himself for a moment as he listened. Dismissing the officer on the other end of the link before returning to the Dark Angel. 

"To top things off, the Tyranids have made landing to the northeast. They've already launched their mycetic spores and my crew upon The Red Tear informs me they've launched their vanguard forces. Now whether it is coincidental or the artifact has something to do with drawing the Tyranids here is something to be determined later.", he said catching the other commander up to speed with what was occurring. 

Thinking for a moment as he gazed to the North. "I believe our first priority should be the chaos forces. Whatever purpose they have here can't be good. I believe the eldar will make it their first priority as well. Once the chaos forces have been neutralized, we should secure the artifact. Once that has been achieved, we can turn our attention to the Eldar, or a wiser choice I would believe would be to withdraw our forces and commence an orbital bombardment to eradicate both the tyranids and the eldar. A ground assault against the tyranids would cause too many casualties and we can only hope that the confusion they cause will only aid us further in our mission."

Zeros would stare coldly to the Dark Angel commander. He was not one to question the loyalty of a fellow chapter but it was on the back burner of his mind as it was in many other of the Emperor's legions that the Dark Angels had not fully redeemed themselves and that there was always a chance that they might slip into darkness like their brethren that had followed Luther. 

His own voice would come out with a rather frosty tone, "Unless that is you have another suggestion Master Ravenwing?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC only the Ravenwing are here, the Deathwing are ready to teleport in. We're not dark Angels, but just successors of them. No-one outside of the Unforgiven (DA+successors) know about Luther or the Fallen.)

"I have no alternative suggestions. I can grant you my squad, two teleporting Deathwing squads and much of a company in support of this task." he spoke.

"I know of the artefact.I was there when we first recovered it. The look of terror on the librarians face when he attempted to probe it's secret I shall never forget. Unfortunately traitor titans killed him, and forced a retreat. We thought it lost, until now."

"You appear to lack speed in your army, and thus I'm prepared to scout out the enemy for you. Tell us when you are ready."

The Angel turned away, and walked to his bike. The number of forces here was bad. Recovering the artefact would undoubtedly be hard, and cost many lives. The Angel was trained to deal with this, but he worried whether it would be gained at all.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(OOC: I thought that the other legions knew of the fallen dark angels as that's how Johnson was killed and how their home planet was destroyed becoming just The Rock. What the other legions didn't know, i thought, was the reason for the Deathwing and Ravenwing. Questions ahd to be asked as to why the Dark Angels' primarch was no longer alive and why their home world was suddenly just a hunk of rock. I use the term Dark Angels cause that's where the main geneseed would come from, no? Like the Blood Ravens are successors of Blood Angels but the Blood Ravens' geneseed is just a modified version of the Blood Angels'. Plus, aren't the Deathwing and Ravenwing first and second company of the Dark Angels? Not trying to argue here, just getting my facts straight.)


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

(ooc zeros Luther/fallen incident is top secret DA have a cover up story involving an untimely chaos bombardment involving the rock.)

The ritual was complete, five seekers, a four beasts of Slannesh, ten daemonettes and A herald of slaanesh accompanied by a demon prince now held the fortresses gates any army would have trouble entering now


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(ooc: ohhh, ok. I just thought that the other legions had rumors that the dark angels might be tainted cause they never allow inquisitors to fight alongside them.)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(ooc: they are rumoured, but no one knows the exact reasons. Anyone who gets close is quickly interrogated and killed.)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(ooc: That's what I was trying to imply, that Zeros had heard rumors but didn't say anything.)

"Yes commander, if you could scout out the Eldar base it will help greatly. We're not exactly sure what they have set up." 

Zeros was hoping that both the Eldar and the tyranids would soften up the chaos forces enough so that less men were required for this fight. There were plenty more men aboard The Red Tear, but Zeros didn't want to risk lives if he didn't have to. 

(The stuff written in red is what the Tyranid forces are doing from their perspective)

The Mycetic spores had landed just North of the Chaos base. The spores would burst open upon impact, releasing altered versions of ripper swarms that immediately began consuming the vast vegetation and organic matter around them. Already, the spore chimneys were growing as the swarms of tyranid organisms consumed. Shortly after the mycetic spores had landed, other pods had been dropped carrying five Lictors and two groups of three warriors. They were there to protect the lesser organisms until the main bulk of the tyranid forces was to be unleashed. 

Even though it was a rather small group of tyranids by comparison of what was yet to come, each one of the lictors was menacing and stood twice as tall as an Astartes, their serated claws hanging high above their heads, ready to dash into any living thing or saw apart anything that could be consumed. Their hides were shifting colors to allow them to blend in easily with the surrounding fauna. The warriors stood slightly smaller than the lictors and had similar claws and scythe-like daggers as the lictors, but they were also armed with bio-weaponry. Guns that would spit flame or corrosive acids and chemicals that could easily eat through ceramite armor or ferrocrete.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

"The Warp Rift is closing, my lord."
Sahaal let out a burst of concentrated psychic energy that exploded the head of the cultist delivering the bad news. Kahle, in his recently repaired terminator armor stepped forward, having been smart enough not to give the bad news himself.
"We must find a more fortified location my lord. Surely the Chaos forces we encountered early have a stronger defence than this war-camp we constructed, and without the Rift, there is little reason to remain here."
"What has come through already?"
"100-some marines, 20-some terminators, less than 40 remaining berserkers, 4 land raiders and 8 rhinos. And just before it closed, we brought Zantaranos through. His retainers assure he is under control, for now."
"Plan a route. One that avoids the site of our earlier battle. We would be outnumbered if we attempted to go through the Space Marines."
"Yes, my lord."

Within a half-hour, the chaos forces had emptied their encampment and were ploughing through vegatation. 2 land raiders had taken point and were clearing vegatation before them with flamers. In two lines, the Rhinos followed behind, with another two land raiders in the back. All troops not inside a vehicle were trailing behind, either holding back with chains a chaos dreadnought, being constantly calmed by a group of Sorcerors, or keeping careful watch for an ambush, by Space Marine, Eldar, or Tyranid. They would arrive at the temple in an hour or so.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy saw the khornate land raiders coming and opened the temple gates welcoming them


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros got his marines setting up a makeshift fortification, mostly just clearing the area and fashioning barricades of sorts. The barricades, though they were crude and an astartes would have pretty much no problem overwhelming them, it would at least hinder and slow their movement. Setting up gun placements with auto-turrets and explosives rigged here and there. This was meant to be a fall-back position, a last resort. 

Zeros made contact with _The Red Tear_, "I want constant updates on warp activity and the movement of any Tyranid forces. You have full authorization to engage any hostile fleets."

"Yes commander, scans show warp activity growing 4 clicks northeast of your position. There's Tyranid forces gathering 9 clicks to the north, so far just smaller organisms with a vanguard escort. Indications show that more drop pods have been launched by the Tyranids. We'll continue scans to indicate which fleet."

The organic drop pods would burst upon impact, releasing their deadly cargo of raving maws and teeth, slashing arms and poisonous ranged weapons. Their mission was clear. _Wipe out all hostile life..._ The swarms of Termagaunts and hormagaunts would swarm through the vegetation in thick swarms. Dozens upon dozens of the seemingly endless horde came sweeping, slashing at stray hostile plants, occasionally a gaunt or two would be swallowed up by one of the maneater plants, but what was one in comparisons to hundreds? Soon the other drop pods carrying heavy reinforcement would come but for now the endless swarm made its way towards the dark temple, a power nearly as strong as the Hive Mind calling to them.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Deep inside the Eldar base a women strode up to her companions. She wore a Scorpion Chainsword on her back and a Fusion Gun rested on her hip. She didn't wear a helmet, instead having a high-tech device attached to her neck which she could activate with a mere thought, granting her the same high pitched shriek as a Howling Banshee. The reason she didn't wear a helmet was obvious; She was thrillingly beautiful and used it to her advantage in battle, boasting to even have made Orks stop and stare by simply smiling at them.
"Greetings I am Autarch Xuol" she said "I bring good news and bad news. The bad news is the Tyranids have landed, the good news is they are no doubt using _The Shadow in the Warp_ to prevent the Chaos reinforcements, that our Farseers warned us about, from arriving. We must use this moment to strike and strike hard, to slaughter are ancient enemies! For Khaine!" She roared. This was going to be a good day for the Eldar.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Angel had been listening to the newly received tactic information.

He ignored the comment on scouting out the Eldar- the only way you could find Eldar was when they wished to find you, and if they risk finding you they'll have a strong army and a quick retreat path.

He was more interested in the emerging of the Tyranids- there normally predictable pattern had been broken.

He had doubts over the Blood Angel commander- did he consider his fellow astartes as only good for suicide missions and wild-goose chases?

The beginnings of the 3rd company arrived in the shape of two ten man squads, a whirlwind, 2 predator destructors, an annihilator, and the first three each of the companies ten razorbacks and rhinos.

"Blood Angel commander, while I respect your words the Eldar are slippery and not a current threat. We must react to the Tyranids or Chaos instead."


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The convoy pulled into the temple and began unloading its cargo. Word Bearers moved to defensive positions, reinforcing the soldiers already there. Sahaal stepped out of his land raider, before it pulled away to a place it could be used, and went to find the temple's commander. Kahle stayed behind, cooridinating with the second-in-command of the new chaos' forces in order to strengthen the defenses as best as possible.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Autarch Xuol watched the Chaos forces preparing themselves while remaining hidden on a hill. Her plan was working perfectly as she had just heard word that their Rangers had successfully diverted the flow of Tyranids towards the Chaos base. The Eldar were going to attack the weak rear of the Chaos followers once they were occupied with the Tyranid swarm, and she left a path open for the Space Marines, incase they learnt of, and tried to take part, in the battle. Xuol threw her hair back over her shoulder gracefully and moved with some of her Close Combat experts into forward positions on the battlefield...


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

(ooc sorry I've been doing other stuff Sammaels almost done! btw nice avatar solitaire)

Thy saw the word bearer that appeared to be in command 

"Great one, we have found great swarms of tyrinids advancing towards the temple the artifact being excavated is drawing them, therefore I have created a perimeter which we can fall back to after softening the horde, as they advance flamers will activate and wipe them out, from there we fight of the rest of the attacks before escaping through a warp rift we have weapons everywhere so help your self to anything


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros had been speaking with another blood angel, informing him of the plan of attack, communicating with the orbiting ship and receiving constant updates about the tyranid movements and warp activity, looking up as a small group of scouts came back, debriefing them before turning his attention back to the dark angel commander. 

"Yes, you are probably right, with the tyranids massing now, it is more likely that the eldar might lend us their aid or at least stay out of our way. Very well then.", he said as he activated a holo-projector that portrayed the area around them. At the center was the temple where the chaos forces were assembling as well as the tyranids.

"My scouts have reported a clearing in the vegetation leading towards the rear of the temple", raising his unarmed gauntlet and tracing out the path, "I want you to take the heavy artillery and soften up their defenses from the rear flank before my company will press in from the front.", showing the path that the chaos forces must have made when traveling to the temple. "The tyranids are moving towards the temple from the east, therefore we will have devastator squads set up just within the forest border an the western edge. Assault squads equipped with jump backs will wait within the western edge until my mark to come to action. I have two squads of assault terminators and Veteran Andrus ready to deploy by drop pod here, here and here if the need should arise.", he said pointing his finger at markers designating that the two terminator squads and veteran Andrus would be deployed near the very edge of the temple. 

"This should keep the chaos forces well contained so that they'll be forced into a wall of space marines or a wall of tyranids should they try and flee. Either way they won't be escaping.", Zeros replied looking up to the dark angel. "and by the sounds of things, I think we should act quickly before more numbers of tyranids decide to show up."

Even as Zeros spoke more mycetic spores would be burning through the atmosphere, slamming into the ground and releasing their deadly contents. With horrifying screeches that would cause lesser men to tremble, massive numbers of gargoyles would take to the sky, blotting out what little light there was as dusk began to encroach the planet. The winged tyranids would quickly catch up with the gaunt swarms. The wave of gnawing teeth and slashing limbs approaching the temple.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

ork warboss grakolako thrako saw de humies fightin' and swore hed get a peice o' that *waaagh. hed stomp the humies good an' propa'. he ran back to his boyz an' saw a fight b'tween his boyz an' some edar raynjas an' he shouted ''waaaagh". the boyz were gettin stomped, he grabbed a lil' raynja an' ripped its 'ead off. "dem ranjas is couards" said grako. " wes gonna waaaaagh bigga dan all tha waaaghs altogetta. mount up, wes gonna kill som humies"*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Angel moved up his forces.

The massive rhino chassis vehicles thundered on at full speed, it was not the way of angels to dally in dealing death.

While the rhinos stayed behind it was still an impressive army, the predators, most razorbacks, and the whirlwind. The churned up mud and dust, promising quick burials for the Chaos corpses left for the elements.

As suggested by the Blood Angel he wheeled around the rear of the base.

They sat out of range of all expected as the whirlwind readied, the heavy weapons and fire support found cover, the razorbacks spun their tracks and the predators crawled into positions, like animals after the fatal blow.

He set up lines of communication with the Blood Angels.

"We can attack at your will."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros made sure the assault marines and devastator squads were positioned within the western edge of the forest, careful not to betray their position. He organized his squads into battle formation, heading along the main trail that lead to the chaos temple, hearing the dark angel commander on his vox network, he would wait until his forces were nearly half way to the temple, the baal class predator tank rolling behind him, ready to lay down a deadly array of shots that would rend the enemies into little shreds of their former existence.

Zeros double checked to make sure that everybody was in position before giving the word to the dark angel commander, "By the name of the God-Emperor, open fire", his voice cold and unmerciful as he knew the rain of death that would fall upon his traitorous brethren. The devastators and assault marines remained hidden still, it would not yet be their time to act.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

As bolter shots ripped past the top walls the artefact was being lifted this was it thy took a look it appeared to be a crystal quickly he ordered a traitor techpriest and moments later realized that it was living than suddenly a lictor lashed out.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Sahaal smashed the lictor with his crozius, once, twice and a third time. Combined with his psychic powers, he managed to knock it back. A full clip from his bolt pistol finished it off.

"Protect that artefact! Make sure nothing happens to it, and when I return to the eye of terror, you may be coming with me."

Sahaal headed to the rear of the temple, where the defenses where weakest, and the battle seemed fiercest.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Angels vengeance began. He was unwilling for a full on attack- the enemy was more numerous that he expected, and forcing them to abandon their base for be helpful for himself and the Blood Angels.

He was delighted by the news the Third, Tenth and seventh company would soon be landing, and _The Relentless Angel_ would soon be able to bombard from orbit.

The Whirlwind shuffled forward into its maximum range, and burst from its strong back burning instruments of death. The incendiary shells roared into the sky, burning manes coating them like flying lions.

The annihilators moved into range of the defences, sharp points of light stripping away walls and mounted guns. The rest of the force sat ready.

The shells burst down. The fiery burst were easily visible over the walls, and tendrils of fire snuck into every crevice, near completely annihilating all cultists.

The Angel watched and waited. Soon the foe would sally forth, and be cut down. None could resist their rightful justice.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

thrako sneaked up all sneaky like an cut da ma'ine in two. he had one o' dem fancy bigga boltas. he'd just keep dat fer imself. his boyz cut down all da humie ma'ines. da boyz looted de'r gear an' soon 'e 'ad 'imself a coupl'a shooty boyz nice and ready. "lets kill de's humies and start a waaaagh good an' propa". the boyz began to mount der defcoptas an' waghbikes. he got in 'is lemon 'russ an' fired a shot at a drop pod with 'is battl gunn. "WAAAAAAGH"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Autarch Xuol was looking intently into a mirror, using her advanced technology to conceal every imperfection, not to mention applying the lipstick. She smacked her lips a couple of times and quickly caught up to the Harlequins that were accompanying her. There was two large squads each protected by a Shadowseer, and they slowly approached the Chaos leaders. They had found the Artefact. She let out a deafening screech with her voice amplifier, giving the signal to open fire on the Chaos forces. She herself leapt from the foliage, pausing only slightly to watch there jaws drop at her beauty before diving towards their leader, her Chainsword wurring and followed closely behind by they Kiss Wielding Clowns...


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Before Sahaal could get anywhere, an Eldar Harlequin leapt at him with a chainsword. He had barely been able to raise his crozius in defence. The chainsword whirred as it struggled against the warp forged steel. For some reason the men behind him had yet to fire. With a good amount of his psychic power, he enforced his order.

"OPEN FIRE!!"

The chaos soldiers, broken out of their trance, began to fire on the oncoming harlequins.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: khorneflake, I'm sorry but we can't take your posts into account. They're too close to god-moding and not really following or adding to the story. You haven't said where the orks came from, and orks aren't all that sneaky to sneak up on some marines without them knowing and I really don't think orks would be able to just waltz right in and take an artefact out from underneath the noses of the chaos forces especially when they're right on top of it and there's an entire battle going on around it. The orks would definitely get caught up in the battle and by the number of different forces there, the orks would be cut down rather easily.

Zeros would hear the roar of the whirlwind's missiles being launched the flashes of the lascannons burning into the chaos defenses. "Soften up the fortress Caros.", he said as he watched the baal class predator tank take aim at the front walls of the temple, the barrels of the assault cannon whirring into action before a rain of rendering explosive shots poured through the walls of the fortress, creating gaps and holes for the blood angels to make their assault. Raising his lightning claw into the air, the air about it crackling with deadly energy he yelled, "For the Emperor and Sanguinius! Death! Death my brothers!" His battlecry was met by a thunderous roar in return from his battle brothers, the wave of blood decending upon the temple, Zeros heading right up the center, Chaplain Pluvius and his death company were to his right flank, that heavy crozious swinging to pulverize the skulls of traitors and tyranids alike.

To his left was Sarpedon and his terminators, though the were slow, they were unstoppable, shots ringing from their armor sweet sounds to Zeros' ears. Their thunder hammers making quick work of those that stood in their way. The major force of the blood red wave that flowed against the forward position was made up of the 12th company tactical marines.

Zeros would carve his own bloody path towards the center of the temple, seeing the traitorous word bearer dueling against the Eldar Harlequin. He could feel the blood rising in him, the anger nearly taking hold of him as he swung the mighty lightning claw, cleaving a traitor in two, raising his plasma pistol and firing a shot at another, the plasma eating a hole straight through the traitor's helmet. The honor of killing the traitorous Word Bearer would not be the blasted Eldar's. The bastard had fallen too many of his brethren in such a casual manner to warrant an easy death. Letting out a furious roar Zeros' efforts doubled as he cut his way towards the traitor. A grin would spread across those vampiric looking lips of his as he spoke into the vox unit in his helmet, "Take to the skies my brothers. Bring death from above..." and with that the sky of the western edge of the temple would rain with blood as the blood angels assault marines' jump packs carried them into the thick of the battle, their chainswords reving and carving into enemy's flesh, their pistols barking deadly bolts. 

The wave of tyranids would crash upon the eastern edge of the temple, the gaunts flooding through any crevice big enough to fit through. It did not matter to them that any of there number would be cut down by enemy fire. They simply would carry out the task the Hive Mind had set the to. The skies would then grow dark above as the gargoyle swarm blocked out the light, taking turns diving and snatching prey, shooting here and there at any particular warrior they could get. They were serving their purpose, to sow havoc, terror and confusion.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Seeing he loyalist brethren begin the attack the Angel turned to his forces.

"You know your duty. The traitors time has run out. Attack for Tempest and Terra!" he cried, and his men answered with perfect form.

The two combat squads with heavy weapons moved up, and prepared their missile launchers for the moment the gate fell.

Two rhinos with dozer blades carried the remaining marines, 2 squads one with a flamer and meltabomb sergeant and the other with a meltagun and power fist sergeant.

The destructors rolled forward, bursting deadly suppressive fire onto the tops of the walls.

The land speeder speed upwards, near instantly meeting gargoyles. The multimelta burnt straight through several at a time, while the assault cannon ripped through them. Soon they were up close, the multimelta abandoned for a chainsword the batter off the flying beasts.

Ichor, blood and corpses coated the speeder, but it powered onwards, battered and scarred into clear air.

The annihilator had an essential role to play, time was taken to aim a the very hinges of the corrupted door, melting them instantly.

The two rhinos rammed the door, the three razorbacks following for fire support. With a little help from the meltagun the door crumbled.

An entire group of cultist were instantly crushed by the doors, while the heavy bolters and frag missiles blew apart the gaunts attempting to kill them.

The one of Death revelled in this destruction levelled unto the Emperors foes, and he led his squad first into the breach, bolters and melta weapons killing all in their way.

The entire rest of the force followed into this doorway, the departed marines then the vehicles, followed by the heavy weapons who found purchase in a building recently cleared by flamer.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Xuol stumbled through the combat; By now more Eldar, Marines, Chaos Marines and especially Tyranids had joined the fight. She heard someone behind her so swung round to try and captivate it with her beauty, only to find it was a Broodlord!
"Shit!" she said and was punched 10 feet through the air. She saw a large SM from a Chapter similar to the Dark Angels enter and waved at him with her Chainsword, making sure to smile sweetly.
"Oi, Space Marine tag-team" She yelled and blasted the Broodlord towards him with her fusion gun, hoping he would have the strength to finish it off before it finishes him off...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC They're not Dark Angels, they are Dark Angel successors! This is beginning to get annoying...)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOC: My mistake sorry, I just looked at your last thread and you kept calling yourself and your men Angels. Won't happen again, edited to fix it.)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The chainsword of the harlequin broke against Sahaal's crozius. Sahaal swung again and crushed the Eldar's skull. It fell to the ground dead. Sahaal spent a moment, ignoring the battle raging around him, searching the Eldar's body. He found what he wanted, the Eldar's soulstone. He gazed at it for a second, before crushing it to dust in his hand. The battle came back to him. A Blood Angel assault marine crashed in front of him, his Jetpack destroyed by a gargoyle. Sahaal finished the job with his bolt pistol, blowing the marines head off before he could get up. Then Sahaal turned toward the charge of the Blood Angels.

The Word Bearer terminators and berserkers, led by Kahle, were charging to meet the Blood Angel terminators. Zantaranos, the chaos dreadnought, was headed straight into a wave of black armored marines. And Sahaal could see the Blood Angel's Commander, ripping through Chaos marines to reach him. Sahaal wouldn't wait for him though, and began to charge toward his opponent.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOC: Harlequins don't have spiritstones, their spirits merge with that of the Laughing God's)

Xuol left the Broodlord the the Dark Angels Successor, and cart wheeled next to the Blood Angel Captain.

"Zeros, I propose a temporary alliance to obliterate the Artefact and to cull the Chaos" She said, pausing to watch a Gruesome Chaos Marine slaughter his way towards them through the Blood Angels. She smiled, pushed her chest out and said "Hello Handsome" to him before screaming a banshee scream and slamming her scorpion chainsword into his armoured chest. "Are you with me Zeros" she screeched in mid swing?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Angel of Death rode alone.

While the Terramarine forces fanned out, catching foes by surprise or in pincer attacks as the foes concentrated on other foe the Angel sought commanders, it was the nature of the Ravenwing to scout for dangerous individuals.

His blade,the Bane sword, was a work of craft designed for this. Able to cut through nigh on anything, leaving wounds that it was believed to be impossible to recover from and still being light enough to challenge most foes it had cut down countless traitors, including the most feared Terror Marines. (The chapter had a Chaos split similar to there procrastinators)

Not only was it powerful, but it was magnificently formed. Images of death and loyalty coated every surface.

The Angel couldn't fail with it.

He took a sharp corner, smashing a cultist into a wall in the way. He saw a foul being of an impossible level of beauty. He shuddered for a moment, he was a marine, and a highly experienced and devoted one at that, but he was still unable to ignore the beauty.

He concentrated on blocking it. _All beauty and perfection in xenos in false._

He noticed the broodlord. A horrifying beast, as big as a astartes. It was a physic abomination, it's synapse making it the most leader like thing in this horde of flesh.

It was strong enough to rip through power armour, could shrug off whole clips of bolt shells and was impossibly fast.

The Eldar ran off, not surprising for such a slippery and cowardly race, but at least shot the creature while fleeing.

The Angel revved his engine, and stuck his bolters on auto-fire as he readied a weapon in each hand.

The bolts cracked into the beast, forcing carapace into flesh and leaking blood but no serious damage.

He accelerated the bike at it, flicking off the bolters he pulled back, putting it into a wheelie. He jumped off, pushing the bike with his legs straight into the Broodlord, knocking it off balance.

He charged in, firing his plasma pistol into it until the reload was drained and readying his blade for the undoubtedly hard fight.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((OOC: Ooops. I didn't know that.))

The screeching female Eldar took him by his surprise, as she had come out of almost nowhere, and the chainsword she wielded went through his chest armour before he threw her off with a quick psychic blast.

"Wait your turn Eldar. I want the Space Marine first."

Sahaal looked at the Blood Angel, and beckoned him a challenge with his crozius.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOC:I'm not a Harlequin I'm a Female Autarch with a scorpion chainsword, I was just accompanying a Harlie squad)

Autarch Xuol turned to continue attacking the Chaos Marine but stopped when she realised a fair amount of the noises caused by the Gaunts had stopped. She turned round and found about 2 dozen staring at her hungrily. They surged forwards as one and Xuol screamed, realising her most powerful weapon had been turned against her.
"NO! NO! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE PARALYSED BY MY FACE, NOT TRY TO EAT IT! SPACE MARINES HELP ME! HELP ME! NOOOO!"
Desperately she through them off her with her Scorpion Chainsword and blasted them at point-blanc range with her shurican pistol. But there were to many...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros would continue to cut down traitor and tyranid alike, sweep of his lightning claw cleaving limbs and bodies, bringing death to whatever it touched. Looking towards the death company he could see the dreadnought meeting them, they would not bend at the sight of such a war machine. "Caros target the chaos dreadnought on the west flank.", Zeros spoke into the vox link, raising his pistol and sending a miniature sun searing through the head of a gaunt as he spoke. Within a few moments Caros had locked his target with the dreadnought, it standing much higher then the marines fighting with it and a hail of molten metal would come rocketing towards it. 

Pressing his bloody onslaught forward he crossed paths with the female Autarch, hearing her words and momentarily distracted, the sweep of gaunt's slashing claws catching his helmet, destroying the visor sensors and rendering it useless. Quickly bringing his lightning claw around in an arch the talons sank into the thick skull of the alien. He would dispatch of his helmet, his vampiric features suiting a marine of the blood angels. "I can promise you nothing once these chaos forces have been dealt with Eldar.", he said as he would come to her aid, firing two shots from his pistol, each landing on its mark before falling another half dozen of the gaunts in a fury of crackling energy. 

His attention though, was focused now on the traitorous Word Bearer that beckoned him to fight, a grim smile would spread across his lips as he would charge towards the traitor, firing two more shots from his pistol at him before bringing his lightning claw full round to meet the traitor's crozius, snaps of energy emitting from the weapons as they met.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((OOC: Once again, i find myself not knowing something.))

Sahaal pushed against the Blood Angel's lighting claw, but suddenly dropped the pressure, ducked under the descending claw, and put his crozius into a powerful swing at the Blood Angel's knee.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As soon as Zeros felt the pressure from his claw release he realized what the word bearer was doing, quickly adjusting he would bring his leg around, the crozius missing by less then a finger's width, Zeros bringing his clenched fist around on the back swing, conecting the blow with the traitor's helmet. The blow that he had delivered would have been enough to crush a normal man's skull several times over, but he knew that the word bearer still had the physique of a marine and all the blow would do is put some space between the two. Quickly refirming his footing, he would bring the claw around in front of him in a backhand swing a blue arc of energy following in it's wake. He had no intention of the claw landing in its target, rather trying to get inside the traitorous marine's defenses.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The blow from the Blood Angels fist smashed Sahaal's helmet to the point he could barely see from it. He stumbled backwards to avoid the lightning claw, and rip off his helmet. The face that was revealed was pale and drawn tight across the cheekbones, the eyes were black pits of burning hate, and the mouth was maw of filed razor sharp teeth. With a roar of anger, he rushed the marine with his crozius held high above his head, prepared to smash down upon the Blood Angel's head. He also sent a stab of psychic power into the marine's mind to give an opening for his attack.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

He watched as the traitorous marine took off his smashed helmet, revealing the horror that was his warp spawned face. The very sight of his fallen battle brother made his blood boil, within his own blood the blood of Sanguinius flowing as well and Zeros fought with all his might to control the black rage that boiled within him. He had prepared for his attack, seeing the crozius raised high he had prepared to deflect it when the psychic powers of the traitor hit him, causing a delay in his reaction but enough so that when he struck the crozius would bite into his shoulder guard, pulling his weight down a bit before the ceramite plate gave way, freeing Zeros from the attack. The pain that surged through his arm would be the final straw as the black rage overtook him, pure bloodlust and rage against his enemy flooded the vampiric features upon Zeros' face.

Before the traitor could raise his crozius again, Zeros would deliver a series of powerful blows just as before with his unarmed gauntlet. A backhand fist would make contact with the back of the traitor's skull, his damaged arm would deliver sweeping strikes with the lightning claw trying to evicerate his foe, the pain in his arm unknown to Zeros as the only thought in his mind was to kill what once was a fellow marine. "You will pay for the lives of my brothers, traitor!", his voice cold, strong and unmerciful.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

*Away from the melee, in the clouds....*

Sergeant Hal stood at the back of the Valkyrie on the drop ramp with one hand holding onto the upper grip on the ceiling and the other on the grip of his bolter. He peered from the clouds flowing behind the Valkyries decent into the cargo hold of his men.

Ten helmeted Storm Troopers in the traditional full black carapace with prayers written in Gothic white over chest plates, shoulder pads...wherever the men felt lent the most room. Prayers though not to the Emperor most humans call their god but to the Great God Malara. The Marines at first glance would take them as their own, buying enough time to do the mission required of them.

A figure steped from the shadows towards the cockpit end of the Valkyrie and stared down Sergeant Hal through his blood red visor; his armour an exo-skeleton armour that enhanced his physique to almost rival Astaras....almost. Holding his comat rifle (A compact, enhanced, sniper, bolter rifle) in one hand with the butt resting on his thigh and the other holding a cieling grip the figure nodded. Sergeant Hal hated the Duke's covert, crack, Mazt; but they were good.

Sergeant Hal began: "Alright men, we are inbound into a _hot_ LZ. The Marines are being sent an inscripted Omega level message allowing us _no_ interference. But we all know that will probably go sour fast. We go in, secure the target, and hop on our ride on its return pass." 

"So to hell we go, right sir?" One Storm Trooper asked over the helmeted vox cast, as he set his plasma gun on.

"Yes Trooper" Sergeant Hal looked at the Mazt "To hell we go...."

"ETA 3 boys" The beatifull woman flying the Valkyrie told them

Sergeant Hal looked out into the clouds again to see the mystic spores falling from the sky, almost like rain. "Prep up and ready boys." And to a quiter voice to himself: "Into hell we go...."


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The Blood Angel's rage induced assault sent the Dark Apostle reeling, barely able to keep the raving Marine from gutting him. His crozius clashed with the claw several times, but it was a failing effort. He knew he could stop the Blood Angel with his own psychic powers, but he was unable to focus them. Instead, Sahaal swung his crozius in an arc the ended when it struck the Marine's wounded shoulder, then he pulled back and swung at his rival's head, hoping to end the battle.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros would grit his teeth as the crozius struck his shoulder once more causing him to drop to his knees, his head at the perfect level for the swing, but he would not die this way. As he saw the Dark Apostle swing the crozius he would duck his head, bringing his left leg around and using his opponents momentum against him, his leg sweeping around and knocking out his opponents footing sending him to the ground. He would muster as much strength as he could within his left arm, bringing the lightning claw down into the Dark Apostles wrist, attacking the arm he was using to swing the crozius. The sizzling of the traitor's blood filled his ears as he pulled the talons of the claw out, it smoking as it burnt off the blood.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Sahaal rolled onto his back, and kicked the Blood Angel with both his legs, knocking him back. He got up using his one good hand, the other was ruined by the Marine's lightning claw. He was only able to hold it, but would be unable to defend himself. He launched a powerful psychic attack at the Blood Angel, then rammed his crozius into the ground, and began to speak the words of a summoning ritual.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

*Back in the clouds....*

A Thunderbolt burst from the clouds above the Valkyrie on its landing approaching and burst on its afterburners as it dived down into the battle. 

Swarms of Gaunts were carpting the temple from the East and Marines assaulting the temple from the west from the woods. Rhinos and Razorbacks could be seen expelling Marines into the breaches. Whirlwinds and other heavy weapons fired salvos into the temple at Chaos emplacements and over shooting into the Gaunts. 

The Thunderbolt made a pass over the battle and banked around to come in from the south, right up in between the approaching Gaunts and Marines assualting the temple. The pilot leveled his plane with a slow decent.

"Bombs one" _tink_ "two" _tink_ "three" _tink_ "and four away" _tink_ Have a good day gentalmen." The pilot said in his flat, muffled voice. The Thunderbolt pulled off its decent right before the temple shaking the temple from its jets and pulled off into the clouds. 

The bombs dropped released a firestorm in a line cutting off the Gaunts from the Marines right on the approaching Gaunts.

(OOC: Whats this temple look like? Can you desrcibe it? I'v been imagining it as like an Aztec like temple with it hollow inside...)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros would stumble back, losing his ground for a moment at the psychic attack. Gaining his ground once more, he was a few strides away from the traitor marine. "I will not let you talk to your false gods!", he roared as he picked up a bolter from a fallen marine, holding down the trigger as he emptied whatever was left in the clip before tossing it aside. There was only bloodlust in him now as he sought to keep the Dark Apostle from summoning anything from the warp, charging him full force he brought his right gauntlet around with as much force as he could muster, feeling it crack across the traitor's jaw, some of his razor sharp teeth gouging into his gauntlet, but at this point pain was unknown to Zeros. 

(OOC: It's more of a gothic cathedral look. sort of like this: http://www.wckp.lodz.pl/leonardo/budown/hajnysz-en/katedragotycka(projekt).jpg but open-aired in the middle.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Broodlord was fast and tough, but even it couldn't shrug off the two plasma shots that hit, ripping blood and bone from it's chest and steaming.

Even with the many distractions it was lightening fast, and stuck a claw much of the way into the Angels left shoulder, barely avoiding bone.

The one of Death was undeterred. He pushed his blade into one of the other three arms, separating it completely. 

The creature smashed him down, nearly losing balance, but he was better than that. He wheeled round his left foot, bringing the blade in a unstoppable sweep that removed the hand sent to block it and the creatures idea of a head.

This done with he recovered his bike and reviewed forces. The rest of the army, barring the Terminators who were conserved for when really needed, had landed and were on their way.

The heavy weaponry and vehicles held the line, covering up much of the tyranids direction of attack and a small segment of the temple.

The squads had successfully purged the various buildings of gaunts and cultists, with no sign of the Eldar other than the fleeting glance of the Angel.

Casualties were low, one biker killed by a mine a high speed, a marine overwhelmed by guants, a lucky cultist shot and one predator with a track blown off by a krak missile.

The Angel of Death should have been happy, but he was worried about the low Chaos Marine encounters. He wished to meet them, for justice, vengeance and honour. The only recent meeting was a ongoing duel between a Land Raider and the annihilator, both hiding through ruins.

Suddenly bursts of fire rose from the outside, on the guants. The Angel glimpsed Imperial aircraft.

"If there has been a Imperial Navy craft why haven't I been informed, if not scramble all thunderhawks. Traitor guard craft incoming."


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The Blood Angel had not been fast enough to utterly stop the summoning, only disrupt it. The daemon had been released through the crozius, still embedded into the ground, but had not aqcuired the ability to materailize by itself. Instead, it required a host to control. A fallen Blood Angel provided that though, and the daemon possesed the body. The daemon-marine rose off the ground, forced some changes on itself ((such as sprouting horns and talons)) and then rammed into the back of the Blood Angel Commander.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The forces of the Raven's Wing snowballed as they rode through the streets. With near supernatural precision they regrouped despite little communication and fierce battle.

Neither slow land taking nor stubborn defence were there specialities, and marines are too rare to fight a war they are anything but perfect for.

A 10 man squad of Chaos marines had began to conduct hit-and-run raids, devastating against the patchy defence which had still not received the needed reinforcements.

They rode tirelessly through the blood tainted lanes, before finding there objective.

Melta weaponry and plasma bursts killed two even before the crashed into combat, taking a reckless leap from a roof top.

The mighty crushing force of the attack bike took another out of action, to be later finished. The traitor chainswords were strong, but the Emperors warriors were magnificent, every time one suit of fine armour was scratched a corroded protector of corrupted faltered, great gashes carving them.

Once again none matched the Angels skill. A mighty powerfist robbed the Aspiring champion of his life, but the well crafted blade took down three as though they were made of nothing but soft flesh.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros would be tossed back towards the west edge of the temple by the daemon-marine. Spitting blood as he slowly got up, Zeros would turn to face the daemon-marine. He knew that his former battle-brother's soul was already with the emperor and that the thing that now inhabited the body was nothing like a space marine. "I shall send you back to the warp foul daemon.", he said steadying himself as he began to weigh his options. Not having a vox-link he would be on his own until his battle-brothers caught up. A smile would creep across his lips as he spoke, "if you'd like me, then come and get me foul creature."


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

The Valkyrie swept into the battle, darting straight for the temple, and looked as if it was going to simply fly directly over the longer end of the building but quickly banked to the left and hovered into a holding pattern.

"Drop 'em" Sergeant Hal casually told the closest Trooper standing next to him. 

The Trooper grabed a bag with a short antenna from one of the racks and and threw it over the back ramp directly below into the melee and then quickly grabbed another and threw it off as well. 

The bags fell inbetween two Chaos Marines unloading their bolters into the swarm of Gaunts clawing their way to the Chaos Marines. They both stoped firing and looked to the bags and then up at the Valkyrie to see a masked Trooper waiving from over the back loading ramp. Two explosive balls of fire erupted simultaneouslly knocking everyone down within a few feet of the explosion.

Sergeant Hal turned to his men and grinned. He knew they couldn't see his grin behind his helment but he knew they were all grinning as well. "Lets go boys!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Xuol had just about given up on surviving the swarming amount of Gaunts when she heard the wall closest to her collapse and all of a sudden the Gaunts are being thrown off of her by a hail of shurican fire.

Three squads of Dire Avengers move into the temple firing maniacally at the Tyranids. One of the Exarchs turn to Xuol and she screams at him
"I've had enough of this temple. Activate the D-Bombs!"
"But Autarch" he responds after a moment just staring at her face helplessly "That would drag this whole building into the Warp! What about the Artefact?"
Xuol looked at the Glimmering Antique but was unfazed at the beauty of it. "It will survive. I don't how, but it'll survive."
The Exarch nodded and just before they left he punched some buttons into a control pad, "Three minutes to detonation..."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Sir, we've detected a vast unknown energy reading. I recommend immediate evacuation."

"Tell the Blood Angels and Terramarine to flee. We shall stay for the moment, least some other force attempts to whisk away the objective as we retreat."

With this the Angel and companions rode on into the thickest fighting near the legendary artefact itself...

(OOC I'm trying to bring this back to life, any one want to help with it?)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((I will!))

The daemon-marine launched itself at the Blood Angel, aiming its talons at his head.

Sahaal got up at the same time a chaos Land Raider pulled up near him. The driver opened the hatch, and called for him to get in. Sahaal ripped his crozius out of the ground, and stumbled over to the land raider.

"Take us to the center of the temple. We cannot leave her without that artefact!"


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thy saw an advancing space marine riding a bike and fired a crack shot into him. He then threw himself onto the artefact. suddenly power coursed through him and the most beutiful voice ever said "_wonderful little one, now it's time for you to feel what few have felt before you now may become a keeper of secrets"_ with that thy no longer existed replaced by a new body and name thymius of the lash


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Right when the last Troopers boots hit the ground of the temple from rappling down his head was blown off in a red blast from a bolter round.

"Frag" Sergeant Hal cursed under his breath. Sergeant Hal then knelt down and fired his bolter over the Chaos Marines corpse into the melee.

The nine remaining Troopers formed a rough circle with the headless Trooper's corpse in the center. They fired from the little cover that was given. Two Troopers along with Sergeant Hal took cover behind a Chaos Space Marines corpse to the north of the circle; two Troopers (one with a plasma gun) took cover behind a pillar; two were scattered alone laying prone and kneeling and the last two Troopers were making their way to a door way in the side of the temple to the south firing from ready stances as they made their way.

The Chaos Marines corpse started to stir slowly with its eyes flickering to life. The Trooper to Sergeant Hal's right who was prone above the Chaos Marine's head noticed the movement. 

"Sergeant!!" The Trooper yelled in shock. 

The Chaos Marine's eyes stopped flickering, and went bright red. It shook its head and realized its situation and grabbed Sergeant Hal's neck with its left hand and meant to punch clear through his face with his right when suddenly its right hand blew apart. 

All four looked towards where the shot had come from and a shimmering silhouette of a man came out of no where. It was the Mazt with his combat rifle still aimed. The Mazt fired again blowing the Chaos Marines head away. 

"Frag me" The prone trooper said. A streak of bolter fire in front of them brought their attention back to the melee.

Sergeant Hal stood up and fired off a burst and rushed over to the Mazt who just stood their surveying the situation. 

"Can you track it?" 

The Mazt shook his head. Over the vox link the Mazt spoke to Sergeant Hal alone: "The signal is gone and has been replaced by something. You and your men hold here until I give you an update."

The pilot of the Valykrie comm'ed in. "Sergeant, over."

Sergeant Hal pressed the side of his helment and looked up at the departing Valykrie. "Yes?"

"The Icarus is detecting two seperate warp signatures in the temple. They believe one is an Eldar bomb."

"Understand. See you in a few."

"Roger that Sir."

The Mazt started walking towards the center of the temple. "Sergeant, take the upper levels and support me."

Sergeant Hal watched as the Mazt cocked his combat rifle and rushed into the melee firing. He opened his vox link to his squad.

"Alright men, lets move!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The tyranid Genestealers had foolishly attempted to cut off the Eldar escape route. They were hurled this way and that by the mass shurican fire and when the tattered remnants of the aliens drew near Xuol dived into combat with them, scything through them with her Scorpion Chainsword.
"How long till the D-Bombs detonate?" She asked one of the Dire Avenger Exarchs.
"1 minute 30 seconds remaining Commander." He responded.
Xuol laughed "Fantastic, the Chaos and Space marines will probably escape in time though I doubt the same could be said for the idiotic Tyranids."
"Wait a moment" Said the Exarch, "Autarch I'm sensing high Chaos readings, very high Chaos readings. I think they were caused by the Artefact."
Xuol narrowed her eyes "Soon we will have to open negotiations with the Humans. It appears our ancient enemies are getting too powerful. . ."


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

"RRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAR" Thymius batted aside another marine and focused his energy into the remnants of the warp rift he opened it wider and wider and wider until the entire temple and everything a mile around was boarded off by warp energy.(Is it alive again?)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Sir, the readings have increased. I'd give a little over two minutes before they'll spread to the entire complex. Also there is a new reading, I think it's the artefact."

"Understood. We'll be out by then. Guide us to the artefact."

They had little time, but the bikes were fast. Paying no attention to frantic battles between the last cultists and the remaining tyranids they followed instructions straight to the centre.

"More like a minite and a half now sir."

On the way they saw the Blood Angel commander fending off a daemon marine.

"Need help brother? We think the place might be blowing up in a little over a minute."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Xuol and her warriors had just reached a few Wave Serpents to escape in when there was suddenly a flash and, just 10 feet behind them, a shimmering wall of Warp Energy blocked the path back to the temple as well lighting up the Autarch's perfect features.
"Blast" Xuol said, "the Warp energy has frozen the timer on the D-Bombs to up to a day! We have to find a way back in to reinforce it, before the Warp entity it has created destroys us. We need reinforcements, oh and send the Space Marines a message of alliance, we don't have a hope of beating them and neither do they. But together. . ."


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

The Troopers were making a tactical attack up the tower when a flash of light from just outside the temple made the Troopers turn away and stop their movement. 

The Valkyrie pilot chimmed in: "Sergeant, your position has been isolated by a warp signature. We can not retrieve you. Revert to evacuation LZ Bravo. Over."

"Copy that. Have a safe trip home, over." Sergeant Hal replied.

The squad was at a stand still in the winding stair case. 

"Alright men, lets carry on. Move out." 

The squad started moving up the stair case again. Leading the front was a Trooper with a hellgun followed by the Plasma gunner and then Sergeant Hal and the other six. They had lost a Trooper as they had entered the stair case from a waiting heretic. 

They emerged onto the upper balcony which overlooked the lower temple. It was nothing but heretics firing small arm fire and heavy bolter rounds down into the melee of Tyranids; Space Marines; and Chaos Space Marines. Parts of the upper balcony was blown away from Space Marine fire but strangely none had attempted to take them. 

The lead Trooper immediatly fired on a heretic to his left and brought him down and then fired on the heavy bolter crew that was focused on firing down into the melee before being downed as well by two short bursts. The plasma gunner immediatly started to fire over the balcony into the melee picking his targets of Chaos Marines with the Trooper following behind Sergeant Hal doing the same with his hellgun with less effect. 

Sergeant Hal stood with his back against the wall to the right of the door way and tapped the rest of the Troopers on their backs and pointed in the direction he wanted them with two more joining the Trooper to the left and the last two going off to the right end to loop around to take the balcony opposite of their current position. 

"Trooper Nex, cover Arlous and Tell." Nex was the Trooper with the Plasma gunner while Arlous and Tell were the two that took the looping pattern to the right.

"Roger that sir." replied Nex as he pulled his gun up from one more burst which fell a Gaunt about to leap onto the back of a Space Marine and then focused his fire across the way.

Sergeant Hal then went to follow the other three Troopers already down the left way taking cover behind ammo crates and pillars down the way.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thymius batted away an entire squadron of space marines and turned his psychic energy on finding the chaos commander


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

His followers deserting him to secure the temples centre and fortify the Blood Angels struggle against the daemon marine the Angel of Death rode alone once more. With the energy source delayed a long term attack seemed wise and 3rd company pushed back straight into the land they once owned, crushing petty resistance before them.

The Deathwing had been called in, but the Angel didn't witness it as he went in search of the artefact while his well armoured made sure none could get out or in unchecked.

He was determined to rescue to artefact from those who would, or had began to, use it. Suddenly a strange lash struck from nowhere, unseating the one of Death from his bike.

Lesser mortals would have been decapitated by the lashes next swing, but he ducked, his holy blade severing the lashes end.

"Daemon of Slaanesh I hope you savour these moments, for they shall be your last as you, foul beast, shall be slain by the Emperors finest!"

He charged, pistol and blade drawn into the warp-spawned monstrosity.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Any Chaos Marines looking into the sky outside the Warp Barrier would have seen the sky darken as a swarm of Imperial Skimmers flew towards their position. The followers of Chaos laughed however as it would not be enough to make a difference even if they could get through the barrier. Suddenly three beams erupted from the clouds and hit the Barrier temporarily opening it to all sky craft. Then following the beams out of the clouds came a massive force of Eldar Skimmers, guns blazing.

Unfortunately Xuol knew alliance this would only buy them time. Once the Chaos forces regrouped there would be too many of them. She had to act fast, keeping them at bay long enough to reactivate the D-Bombs. Three Wave Serpents activated Star Engines and blasted their way to the Temple. Out of the middle one came Xuol and Dire Avengers, out of the other two came squads of Striking Scorpions and Howling Banshees. Together they pushed further towards the ancient building, the Scorpions ripping through Tyranids, the Banshees slicing through the Chaos Marines and the Avengers firing on anyone who got through. Xuol herself taw apart any stragglers. Be they Tyranids obsessed with feasting on her or Chaos Marines frozen at the sight of her Beauty.

Eventually they reached the Temple walls.
"Go, activate the D-Bombs," Xuol yelled at her three squads, "I'll hold off the Warp creature in here for as long as I can."
"Yes Autarch." The Exarchs yelled back before moving off round the sides of the building.
Xuol lifted up her Fusion Gun and blasted her way through the walls until she was facing thymius. She screamed and leapt at him with her Scorpion Chainsword at the same time the one of Death charged in as well. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Daemon began to fight back, mind body and soul.

His soul was devoted to the Emperor, none could hope to spread corruption upon it.
_The tendrils of Chaos crashed into a unbreakable surface._

His body was a perfect example of astartes, his wargear perfect and his defence unbreakable.
_The lash blows were intercepted from a perfect poise, crashed into a blade stronger than it and with inevitable speed._

His mind was impossibly strong, but that was where Slaanesh ruled and where he faltered.
_He began to fall for it._

He was an Astartes, an undistractedable, near invincible focused warrior.

But he began to feel...

The touch of air, meeting with the daemons weapons, it was all beautiful.

Pain and death became more than facts, as he let his mind slip to surrender for a moment nothing should have been able to detect.

_But something did..._

The daemon focused even more on the Angels mind.

The one of death had lost the perfect contentment he once had. He knew what his path as a Space Marine had cost him. _Too much?_

_No. I am one of the Imperiums greatest warriors. You show me felling I turn it against you._

He thought of the innocents he had fought to protect, but never cared for, the family he lost. All wanted him to crush this beast. Rage came, not holy rage but true rage, suppressed by his marine training so long ago.

*"You have shown me daemon how you work. It has not stopped me, but this knowledge will kill you!"*


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

thymius smashed down attempting to smash the pesky space marine at his feet it left a crack where he missed and out of the crack poored demons not of slaanesh but of khorne!(ooc blood and fun)


----------

